# Wolf Spider diet?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I managed to catch the largest wolf spider ive ever seen here in sweden the other days(pics when i get a working camera).

I did some reading up, and appearently one should feed juveniles fruit flies and pinhead crickets and the adults on adult crickets.
However since i still live at home i can't get crickets as a food source since my mother cant stand the noise(she hates crickets with a passion) So i would like to know if it is possible to keep an adult wolf spider on a diet of fruit flies as well?


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i cant imagine any wolf spider eating fruit flies. how big is this guy? if you are worried about cricket noise just pull off the wings. simple solution. i do this when i feed my frogs. its one thing to hear a whole field humming with crickets, but to have just one or two going in your room that is annoying. try roaches, mealworms, moths, just about any insect will do. the real big guys might take a pinky mouse every now and then.. insects should be its main food though.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

phantoms said:


> i cant imagine any wolf spider eating fruit flies. how big is this guy? if you are worried about cricket noise just pull off the wings. simple solution. i do this when i feed my frogs. its one thing to hear a whole field humming with crickets, but to have just one or two going in your room that is annoying. try roaches, mealworms, moths, just about any insect will do. the real big guys might take a pinky mouse every now and then.. insects should be its main food though.


Agreed.

Pictures? PICTURES!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

What about pillbugs/isopods? Do larger wolf spiders have the ability to penetrate their exoskeleton?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have had several black widdows, and i fed crickets from petsmart, or any flies i could catch in my windows during the summer... almost any bug that can be captured in its web is food


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I take it wild specimens may take a few days before they adjust to captivity? How long can they go between feedings anyway?

Oh and as requested.... Pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hope that thing is escape proof!
Cool set-up otherwise... crickets...yeah pull the wings off. I never have but know ppl so they dont have to hear the noise. I would think that if you could collect a few flies and put them in the tank that would keep him busy.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

except where do you find flies in a scandinavian winter


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> except where do you find flies in a scandinavian winter


Very true...You probably could order them online. 
Search for them. A lot of Garden/centers (ONLINE) will sell insects for gardens like ladybugs praying mantis and many other different species.
There are lots of websites out there that may be more beneficial for you to check. 
Just a website I found browsing. 
http://www.accessexcellence.org/LC/SS/wolf...r_section2.html


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Very interesting.

Heres another shot btw of the finalized setup.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

it dont look like a wolf spider to me.....at lest not the one's in so.cal


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> it dont look like a wolf spider to me.....at lest not the one's in so.cal


I agree, I fed mine small roaches.

As for crix...you could do what the others said about the wings OR just buy females.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't want that creeping on me as I sleep. Make sure you lock that tight! lol


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Could be worse, I have a 8" centipede a few feet from my bed.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well there are over 2000 different species of Wolf Spider, 200 of them being of the genus Hogna, the large wolf spiders like the carolina wolf spider.
A species which i am intersted in and need to figure out how to import.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Maggots are are nice easy food to feed wolf spiders, just set out some meat for a while in an uncovered jar and you'll have maggots in no time.


----------

